# Reliability: Coralife Aqualight or Current-USA Satellite?



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

I'd like to hear from anyone who owns any of the Coralife fixtures or any of the Current-USA fixtures.

I've narrowed it down between the Coralife Aqualight single 24" 65watt and the Current-USA Satellite 24" single 65watt.

I've read a bad comment or two about the Current-USA fixture...bad ballasts...bad customer service, etc, but this just may have been one or two people's experience. I've read the assertion that Custom Sea Life became Current-USA. Not sure if that is just a rumor or what.
Pros: Black aluminum, straight pin base, bulbs seem to be less expensive, comes with moonlight at the same price as Aqualight
Cons: Reliability?/quality?
I certainly wouldn't make a decision based on the moonlight alone since they are relatively inexpensive and aren't necessary.

I've basically read good comments about the Coralife fixture.
Pros: good comments
Cons: bulbs are more expensive, fixture is not black, doesn't come with moonlight for the one in this price range

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produc...&N=2004+113345

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produc...&N=2004+113345


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC, Bombay :biggrin: 

I cannot comment on the Current fixtures since I've never used one, but I do use Coralife fixtures. I have four of them 2x65 24", 1x65 30", 2x65 48" & 1x96 36". I've never had a problem with any of them, so far. One of these fixtures I've had since 2003. I would highly recommend them.

At one time Coralife was advertising their fixture's in black, however I never saw them for sale.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

I have the 24" 65w and the quality is good. I haven't had the thing for long (a couple weeks) so I can't really tell you how it holds up in the long run, but I'm sure it won't have any problems.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have the 48" deluxe aqualight from coralife. Their products are very good to me, and I would recommend the aqualight. I never heard of the Current-USA Satellite light fixtures before, so I don't know about that.


----------



## 5190 (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a current-usa fixture (4 x 65W) since 1 year... The only bad point is the fan... make noise... but I d'ont have coralife to compare


----------



## theeges (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a coalife with 2 96 watt bulbs fixture, it's about 3 years old and never had a problem with it. The only downside is I have to take it apart occassionally to clean the fans in it, but I'm sure most fixtures would have to have this done. You do notice when they are on because they do have a slight rattle to them, all I do is tap the fan screen and it usually quiets down, this is when I know it's time to clean the cat hair and dust out of it.


----------



## OrionDartanyu (Mar 13, 2006)

With the coralife setups that are the light tan colour, has anyone considered using a heat resistent paint and painting it black? I'd much prefer the black colour, and it seems most people like the coralife fixtures.


----------

